# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میشه با دیپلم کامپیوتر تو دانشکاه آزاد رشته ی غیر فنی بخونم؟؟

## real

سلام به همگی

من دیپلم کاردانش ( کامپیوتر ) دارم

میخواستم بدونم میشه با این دیپلم تو دانشکاه آزاد رشته های دیگه به جز فنی بخونم؟؟ مثلا : حقوق

ممنون میشم پاسخ کامل بدین

----------


## real

کسی نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
توی  دانشگاه آزاد با هر ديپلمی می تونی رشته تربيت بدنی بخونی و با مدرك تربيت بدنی همه ی رشته های دانشگاه آزادو انتخاب كنید.

----------

